# Fuel pump making funny noises in 89 200 turbo Quattro 10v



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ya I was wondering if anybody else has this annoying problem... and should I replace it or not???


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Fuel pump making funny noises in 89 200 turbo Quattro 10v (audiguy06)*

Wow what a helpful forum... nobody replys back.........


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Fuel pump making funny noises in 89 200 turbo Quattro 10v (audiguy06)*

Gonna have to be more specific, most all older cars have FP noise. Are we talking humming, or what? If it's making nasty-sounding noises, then test it.


----------



## infront (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: Fuel pump making funny noises in 89 200 turbo Quattro 10v (atalk)*

It may just have some crud in it. You can take it off, reverse the polarities and it'll blow in reverse. Put your cigarette out first! This may be a risky way to do it, but it saved me from being stranded one time. 
Worth a try








Have an extinguisher handy, just so I can sleep tonight


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Fuel pump making funny noises in 89 200 turbo Quattro 10v (infront)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infront* »_It may just have some crud in it. You can take it off, reverse the polarities and it'll blow in reverse. Put your cigarette out first! This may be a risky way to do it, but it saved me from being stranded one time. 
Worth a try








Have an extinguisher handy, just so I can sleep tonight









bosch fuel pumps won't pump more than 0.1 psi in reverse, FYI.


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Fuel pump making funny noises in 89 200 turbo Quattro 10v (16VJohn)*

Haha thanks guys... and yes its just a humming noise.


----------

